# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  2010 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary

## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for January 2010*
Published: January 12, 2010
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-jan.mspx

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-001 


*Microsoft Windows:* MS10-001


_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-001
*Vulnerability in the Embedded OpenType Font Engine Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (972270)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-001.mspx
*Уязвимость при обработке OpenType шрифтов в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/389651.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Целочисленное переполнение обнаружено в LZCOMP декомпрессоре (t2embed.dll) для Microtype Express Fonts. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Embedded OpenType (EOT) шрифта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft's January 2010 Out-of-Band Security Bulletin*
Published: Thursday, January 21, 2010 9:00 PM Pacific Time (US & Canada)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-jan.mspx

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-002


*Microsoft Windows, Internet Explorer:* MS10-002


_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-002 
*Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer* (978207)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-002.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Internet Explorer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/389784.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести XSS нападение и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения при обработке событий. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 6, 7, 8.

Примечание: уязвимость активно эксплуатируется злоумышленниками в настоящее время.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в Internet Explorer 8 XSS фильтре, которая позволяет отключить HTML атрибут для HTTP ответов. Удаленный пользователь может обойти фильтрацию и выполнить произвольный код сценария в браузере жертвы в некорректном контексте безопасности. Уязвимость распространяется только на Internet Explorer 8.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при проверке входных параметров в URL. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного URL выполнить произвольное приложение на локальной системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 7 и 8.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при попытке получить объект, который был ранее удален. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 6, 7, 8.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при попытке получить объект, который был ранее удален. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 8.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при попытке получить объект, который был ранее удален. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 8.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при попытке получить объект, который был ранее удален. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 5.01 и 6.

8. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при попытке доступа к неинициализированной памяти при некоторых обстоятельствах. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 6, 7, 8. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4, Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Windows Internet Explorer 7•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems•	Windows Internet Explorer 8•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for February 2010*
Published: February 09, 2010
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-feb.mspx

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-003 - MS10-015


*Microsoft Office:* MS10-003, MS10-004
*Microsoft Windows:* MS10-005 - MS10-015


_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-003 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Office (MSO) Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (978214)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-003.mspx
*Переполнение буфера в Microsoft Office*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390564.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке OfficeArtSpgr контейнеров в библиотеке MSO.dll. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Office файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Office Suite and Other Software•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3
•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1
•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac
•	Open XML File Format Converter for Mac
•	Microsoft Office Excel Viewer Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Excel Viewer Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Word Viewer
•	PowerPoint Viewer 2007 Service Pack 1 and PowerPoint Viewer 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Visio Viewer 2007 Service Pack 1 and Visio Viewer 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Works 8.5
•	Microsoft Works 9

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-004 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Office PowerPoint Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (975416)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-004.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft PowerPoint 2002*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390567.php
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft PowerPoint 2003*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390569.php
*Ошибка индексирования массива в Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390570.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке пути к файлу. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint файла вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке LinkedSlideAtom записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки индексирования массива при обработке значений поля "placementId" в записях OEPlaceholderAtom. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения при обработке OEPlaceholderAtom записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 
*
Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке LinkedSlideAtom записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки индексирования массива при обработке значений поля "placementId" в записях OEPlaceholderAtom. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения при обработке OEPlaceholderAtom записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в PowerPoint Viewer 2003 при обработке TextBytesAtom записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint файла вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный ко на целевой системе.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в PowerPoint Viewer 2003 при обработке TextCharsAtom записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint файла вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный ко на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Office Suite and Other Software•	Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2002 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac
•	Open XML File Format Converter for Mac
•	PowerPoint Viewer 2007 Service Pack 1 and PowerPoint Viewer 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Works 8.5
•	Microsoft Works 9

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-005 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Paint Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (978706)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-005.mspx
*Целочисленное переполнение в Paint в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390580.php

*Rating: Moderate*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Целочисленное переполнение существует из-за ошибки при декодировании JPEG изображений. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного JPEG изображения вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-006 
*Vulnerabilities in SMB Client Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (978251)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-006.mspx
*Уязвимость при обработке SMB ответов в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390584.php
*Ошибка состояния операции в реализации SMB клиента в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390585.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
1. Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации клиентской части протокола Server Message Block (SMB) при обработке значений некоторых полей. Удаленный неаутентифицированный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB ответа вызвать повреждение пула и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе с системными привилегиями.

Примечание: Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости злоумышленник должен обманом заставить пользователя подключится к злонамеренному SMB серверу. 

2. Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании, повысит свои привилегии и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки состоянии операции при обработке Negotiate ответов от SMB сервера. Удаленный неаутентифицированный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB ответа выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

На Windows 7 и Windows 2008 R2 удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе с системными привилегиями. На Windows Vista и Windows 2008 эта уязвимость может позволить злоумышленнику повысить свои привилегии. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-007 
*Vulnerability in Windows Shell Handler Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (975713)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-007.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в функции ShellExecute() в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390587.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки входных данных в API функции ShellExecute(). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта выполнить произвольные приложения на системе пользователям. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-008 
*Cumulative Security Update of ActiveX Kill Bits* (978262)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-008.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Data Analyzer ActiveX компоненте*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390608.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки в Microsoft Data Analyzer ActiveX компоненте (max3activex.dll). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Также производитель в исправлении деактивировал ActiveX компоненты для Symantec WinFax Pro 10.3 (C05A1FBC-1413-11D1-B05F-00805F4945F6), Google Desktop Gadget v5.8 (5D80A6D1-B500-47DA-82B8-EB9875F85B4D), Facebook Photo Updater 5.5.8 (0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83) и PandaActiveScan Installer 2.0 (2d8ed06d-3c30-438b-96ae-4d110fdc1fb8). 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-009 
*Vulnerabilities in Windows TCP/IP Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (974145)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-009.mspx
*Уязвимости в реализации TCP/IP в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390610.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке ICMPv6 Router Advertisement. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного ICMPv6 пакета выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации TCP/IP стека при обработке Encapsulating Security Payloads (ESP) в фрагментах UDP датаграмм. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного IP пакета выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости на системе должен быть установлен стандартный сетевой драйвер, которые разбивает полученный UDP заголовок на множественные MDL.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке ICMPv6 Route Information пакетов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного ICMPv6 пакета выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации TCP/IP стека при обработке TCP пакетов, содержащих специально сформированные SACK значения. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью большого количества TCP пакетов вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-010 
*Vulnerability in Windows Server 2008 Hyper-V Could Allow Denial of Service* (977894)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-010.mspx
*Отказ в обслуживании в Windows Server 2008 Hyper-V*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390614.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет локальному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в Hyper-V при обработке кодировки определенных инструкций гостевой ОС. Локальный пользователь основной или гостевой ОС может вызвать зависание Hyper-V сервера. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-011 
*Vulnerability in Windows Client/Server Run-time Subsystem Could Allow Elevation of Privilege* (978037)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-011.mspx
*Повышение привилегий в CSRSS в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390616.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет локальному пользователю повысить свои привилегии на системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за того, что Windows Client/Server Run-time Subsystem (CSRSS) некорректно завершает пользовательские процессы во время выхода пользователя из системы. Злоумышленник может выполнить произвольный код на системе с привилегиями пользователя, вошедшего в систему. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-012 
*Vulnerabilities in SMB Server Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (971468)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-012.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в SMB сервере в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390618.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести брут-форс атаку, вызвать отказ в обслуживании и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки входных данных в некоторых полях SMB пакетов. Удаленный аутентифицированный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB запроса выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки состояния операции при обработке SMB пакетов во время фазы Negotiate. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB пакета вызвать повреждение памяти и приостановить обработку SMB запросов системой.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при проверке подлинности полей "share" и "servername" в SMB пакете. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB пакета приостановить обработку SMB запросов системой.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной энтропии во время SMB NTLM аутентификации. Удаленный пользователь может произвести брут-форс атаку действительного аутентификационного токена и обойти механизм аутентификации. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-013 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft DirectShow Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (977935)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-013.mspx
*Переполнение буфера в Microsoft DirectShow*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390621.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при декомпрессии определенного типа видео потока в AVI файле. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного AVI файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	AVI Filter 
•	Quartz 
•	Quartz in DirectX 9.0•	Microsoft Windows XP •	AVI Filter 
•	Quartz•	Windows XP Professional x64 •	AVI Filter 
•	Quartz•	Windows Server 2003 •	AVI Filter 
•	Quartz•	Windows Server 2003 x64 •	AVI Filter 
•	Quartz•	Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems•	AVI Filter 
•	Quartz•	Windows Vista•	Quartz•	Windows Vista x64 Edition•	Quartz•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems •	Quartz•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems •	Quartz•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems •	Quartz•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems•	Quartz•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems•	Quartz•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems•	Quartz•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems•	Quartz

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-014 
*Vulnerability in Kerberos Could Allow Denial of Service* (977290)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-014.mspx
*Разыменование нулевого указателя в реализации Kerberos в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390623.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести DoS атаку.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки разыменования нулевого указателя в реализации Kerberos при обработке запросов на обновление билета, поступивших от отличного от Windows Kerberos домена. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного запроса для существующего Ticket-Granting-Ticket (TGT) вызвать отказ в обслуживании контролера домена. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-015 
*Vulnerabilities in Windows Kernel Could Allow Elevation of Privilege* (977165)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-015.mspx

*Rating: Important*


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for March 2010*
Published: March 09, 2010
*March 2010 out-of-band security bulletin*
released on March 30, 2010
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-mar.mspx

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-016 - MS10-018


*Microsoft Windows, Microsoft Office:* MS10-016
*Microsoft Office:* MS10-017
*Microsoft Windows, Internet Explorer:* MS10-018


_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-016 
*Vulnerability in Windows Movie Maker Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (975561)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-016.mspx

*Выполнение произвольного кода в Windows Movie Maker*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/391518.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в Movie Maker при обработке проектных файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Movie Maker по умолчанию входит в состав Microsoft Windows XP и Windows Vista, также он может быть установлен по выбору пользователя для Windows 7. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3•	Movie Maker 2.1•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Movie Maker 2.1•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2•	Movie Maker 6.0
•	Movie Maker 2.1•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Movie Maker 6.0
•	Movie Maker 2.1•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems•	Movie Maker 2.6•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems•	Movie Maker 2.6•	Microsoft Producer 2003

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Live Movie Maker

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-017 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Office Excel Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (980150)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-017.mspx

*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Office Excel*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/391522.php
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Office SharePoint Server*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/391523.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке Excel файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Excel файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется только на Microsoft Office Excel 2002.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке типов объектов листа в Excel файле. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Excel файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке MDXTUPLE записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Excel файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется только на Microsoft Office Excel 2007, Microsoft Office Excel Viewer и Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке MDXSET записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Excel файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется только на Microsoft Office Excel 2007 и Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке FNGROUPNAME записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Excel файла спровоцировать использование неинициализированной памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется только на Microsoft Office Excel 2007 и Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке XLSX файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость не распространяется на Microsoft Office XP, 2003 и Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке DbOrParamQry записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Excel файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимости подвержены Microsoft Office XP, Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac, Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac и Open XML File Format Converter for Mac. 


В Microsoft Office SharePoint Server уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке XLSX файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Excel 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Excel 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1•	Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Service Pack 1•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 2•	Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Service Pack 2•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac
•	Open XML File Format Converter for Mac
•	Microsoft Office Excel Viewer Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Excel Viewer Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 1 (32-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 2 (32-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 1 (64-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 2 (64-bit editions)


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office File Converter Pack
•	Microsoft Works 8.5
•	Microsoft Works 9

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-018 
*Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer* (980182)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-018.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Internet Explorer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/391526.php
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Internet Explorer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392390.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Описание:
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю получить доступ к важным данным и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

0. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения в iepeers.dll при обработке некорректных значений, передаваемых функции setAttribute(). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать разыменование некорректного адреса памяти с помощью события "#default#userData" и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за того, что приложение пытается получить доступ к объекту, который был некорректно инициализирован или удален. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 6 и 7.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки обработки данных с использованием кодированных строк при отправке данных браузером. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта получить доступ к содержимому локальных файлов или содержимому произвольного окна браузера в другом домене или другой зоне безопасности. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 5.01, 6.x и 7.x.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки состояния операции при попытке доступа к объектам. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 5.01, 6.x и 7.x.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за того, что приложение пытается получить доступ к объекту, который был некорректно инициализирован или удален. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения при обработке HTML объекта с обработчиком событий "onreadystatechange". Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 5.01 и 6.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за того, что приложение пытается получить доступ к объекту, который был некорректно инициализирован или удален в mstime.dll. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 8.x.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки, которая позволяет сценарию получить доступ к окну браузера в другом домене или в другой зоне безопасности Internet Explorer. Злоумышленник может обманом заставить пользователя перетащить одно окно браузера поверх другого окна и получить доступ к потенциально важным данным. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 6.x, 7.x и 8.

8. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в Microsoft Tabular Data Control ActiveX компоненте при обработке слишком длинных URL. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 5.01 и 6.

9. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при воспроизведении HTML кода. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется на Internet Explorer 7.x 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4, Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Windows Internet Explorer 7•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems•	Windows Internet Explorer 8•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for April 2010*
Published: April 13, 2010
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-apr.mspx

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-019 - MS10-029


*Microsoft Windows:* MS10-019 - MS10-022, MS10-025 - MS10-027, MS10-029
*Microsoft Office:* MS10-023, MS10-028
*Microsoft Windows, Microsoft Exchange:* MS10-024



_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-019 
*Vulnerabilities in Windows Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (981210)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-019.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Windows Authenticode Verification в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392851.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за того, что функция Windows Authenticode Signature Verification (WinVerifyTrust) опускает поля из дайджеста при подписи и проверке подлинности PE или CAB файла. Удаленный пользователь может внести изменения в файл, не изменив при этом его цифровую подпись, и получить контроль над целевой системой.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за того, что функция Windows Authenticode Signature Verification (WinVerifyTrust) опускает поля из дайджеста при подписи и проверке подлинности CAB файлов в Windows Cabinet File Viewer (cabview.dll). Удаленный пользователь может внести неавторизованные изменения в файл, не изменив при этом его цифровую подпись, и скомпрометировать целевую систему. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Authenticode Signature Verification 5.1, Cabinet File Viewer Shell Extension 5.1•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	Authenticode Signature Verification 5.1, Cabinet File Viewer Shell Extension 6.0•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Authenticode Signature Verification 6.0, Cabinet File Viewer Shell Extension 6.0•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems•	Authenticode Signature Verification 6.1, Cabinet File Viewer Shell Extension 6.1•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-020 
*Vulnerabilities in SMB Client Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (980232)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-020.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в SMB клиенте в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392856.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки выделения памяти в реализации Microsoft Server Message Block (SMB) клиента при обработке SMB ответов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB ответа выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации Microsoft Server Message Block (SMB) клиента в механизме обработки транзакционных SMB ответов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB ответа вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость распространяется только на Windows 7 и Windows 2008 R2.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации Microsoft Server Message Block (SMB) клиента при обработке транзакционных SMB ответов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB ответа вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость не распространяется на Windows 2000 и Windows XP.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации Microsoft Server Message Block (SMB) клиента при обработке SMB ответов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB ответа выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость распространяется только на Windows 7 и Windows 2008 R2. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-021 
*Vulnerabilities in Windows Kernel Could Allow Elevation of Privilege* (979683)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-021.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в ядре Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392926.php
*Отказ в обслуживании в ядре Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392927.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют локальному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании и повысить свои привилегии на системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки ключей реестра при осуществлении системных вызовов. Локальный пользователь может вызвать разыменование нулевого указателя и вызвать перезагрузку системы.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в ядре Windows при обработке значений символических ссылок. Локальный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной символической ссылки вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы.

Уязвимость не распространяется на Windows Vista x64 Edition с установленными SP1/SP2.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки выделения памяти при получении символических ссылок из ключей реестра. Локальный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного ключа реестра выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе с привилегиями ядра.

Уязвимость не распространяется на Windows Vista x64 Edition с установленными SP1/SP2.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточного ограничения запрета создания символических ссылок между доверенными и недоверенными ветками реестра. Локальный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе с привилегиями ядра.

Уязвимость распространяется только на Windows 2000 И Windows XP.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при проверке подлинности ключей реестра. Локальный пользователь может вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы.

Уязвимость не распространяется на Windows Vista x64 Edition с установленными SP1/SP2.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в процессе получения физического пути к ключу реестра из виртуального пути. Локальный пользователь может вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы.

Уязвимость распространяется только на Windows Vista.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке исключений. Локальный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного приложения вызвать определенные исключение и аварийно завершить работу системы.

Уязвимость распространяется только на Windows Vista. 

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют локальному пользователю произвести DoS атаку.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки ключей реестра при осуществлении системных вызовов. Локальный пользователь может вызвать разыменование нулевого указателя и вызвать перезагрузку системы.

Уязвимость не распространяется на Windows 7 И Windows 2008 R2.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в процессе получения физического пути к ключу реестра из виртуального пути. Локальный пользователь может вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за некорректно проверки секции Relocation при обработке образов. Локальный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного образа вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке исключений. Локальный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного приложения вызвать определенные исключение и аварийно завершить работу системы.

Уязвимость не распространяется на Windows 7 И Windows 2008 R2. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-022 
*Vulnerability in VBScript Scripting Engine Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (981169)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-022.mspx
*Уязвимость в VBScript функции MsgBox() в Microsoft Windows
*http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/391247.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за того, что VBScript функция MsgBox() позволяет выполнение произвольных HLP файлов. Злоумышленник может обманом заставить пользователя нажать F1 при просмотре специально сформированного сайта и выполнить произвольный HLP файл из общедоступной SMB папки. 


*Affected Software:*
•	VBScript 5.1, VBScript 5.6, VBScript 5.7•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	VBScript 5.6, VBScript 5.7, VBScript 5.8•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	VBScript 5.7, VBScript 5.8•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems•	VBScript 5.8•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-023 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Office Publisher Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (981160)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-023.mspx
*Переполнение буфера в Microsoft Office Publisher*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392933.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в TextBox функционале конвертации файлов для Publisher 97 формата. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Publisher файла вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Publisher 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Publisher 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1•	Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Service Pack 1•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 2•	Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Service Pack 2

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-024 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Exchange and Windows SMTP Service Could Allow Denial of Service* (981832)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-024.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Windows SMTP Service*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392936.php
*Раскрытие данных в Microsoft Exchange Server 2000*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392940.php
*Отказ в обслуживании в Microsoft Exchange Server 2003*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392939.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании и получить доступ к важным данным.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в SMTP службе при обработке DNS Mail Exchanger (MX) записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного сообщения вызвать отказ в обслуживании. Для восстановления нормальной работы службе необходимо удалить сообщение из очереди и перезапустить службу.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки распределения памяти в SMTP компоненте во время интерпретации SMTP ответов. Удаленный пользователь может отправить некорректные команды перед командой STARTTLS и просмотреть фрагменты случайных email сообщений. 

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю получить доступ к важным данным.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки распределения памяти в SMTP компоненте во время интерпретации SMTP ответов. Удаленный пользователь может отправить некорректные команды перед командой STARTTLS и просмотреть фрагменты случайных email сообщений. 

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести DoS атаку.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в SMTP службе при обработке DNS Mail Exchanger (MX) записей. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного сообщения вызвать отказ в обслуживании. Для восстановления нормальной работы службе необходимо удалить сообщение из очереди и перезапустить службу. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems•	Microsoft Server Software•	Microsoft Exchange Server 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Exchange Server 2007 Service Pack 1 for x64-based Systems
•	Microsoft Exchange Server 2007 Service Pack 2 for x64-based Systems
•	Microsoft Exchange Server 2010 for x64-based Systems

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-025 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Windows Media Services Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (980858)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-025.mspx
*Переполнение буфера в Microsoft Windows Media Services*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392942.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке транспортных информационных пакетов в Windows Media Unicast Service (nsum.exe). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного сетевого пакета вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-026 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft MPEG Layer-3 Codecs Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (977816)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-026.mspx
*Переполнение буфера в MPEG Layer-3 кодеках в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392944.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в MPEG Layer-3 кодеках. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью AVI файла, содержащего специально сформированный MPEG Layer-3 аудио поток вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	MPEG Layer-3 codecs•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-027 
*Vulnerability in Windows Media Player Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (979402)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-027.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Windows Media Player*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392947.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения в Windows Media Player ActiveX компоненте при получении кодека для неизвестного кода fourCC сжатия. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows Media Player 9 Series•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows Media Player 6.4, 7.1, 10, 11, 12•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-028 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Visio Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (980094)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-028.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Visio*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392949.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при проверке определенных атрибутов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Visio файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при вычислении определенных индексов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Visio файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office Visio 2002 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Visio 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Visio 2007 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Office Visio 2007 Service Pack 2

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Visio Enterprise Network Tools

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-029 
*Vulnerability in Windows ISATAP Component Could Allow Spoofing* (978338)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-029.mspx
*Спуфинг атака в Windows ISATAP компоненте в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/392952.php


*Rating: Moderate*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести спуфинг атаку.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в ISATAP компоненте при проверке источника IPv6 адреса внутреннего пакета и туннелированном ISATAP пакете. Удаленный пользователь может подменить IP адрес во внутреннем пакете, обойти ограничения МСЭ и потенциально получить доступ к важным данным. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for May 2010*
Published: May 11, 2010
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-may.mspx

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-030 - MS10-031


*Microsoft Windows:* MS10-030
*Microsoft Office, Microsoft Visual Basic for Applications:* MS10-031




_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-030 
*Vulnerability in Outlook Express and Windows Mail Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (978542)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-030.mspx
*Целочисленное переполнение в Outlook Express и Windows Mail*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/393713.php


*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Целочисленное переполнение существует из-за ошибки в библиотеке msoe.dll при обработке команд, полученных от POP3 и IMAP серверов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной команды (например, команды STAT) вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости злоумышленник должен обманом заставить пользователя подключится к злонамеренному POP3/IMAP серверу (например, путем отправления DNS кеша на системе пользователя). 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Outlook Express 5.5 Service Pack 2, Microsoft Outlook Express 6 Service Pack 1•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	Microsoft Outlook Express 6•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Windows Live Mail•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems•	Windows Mail•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-031 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Visual Basic for Applications Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (978213)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-031.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Visual Basic for Applications*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/393749.php


*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации поиска ActiveX компонентов в Microsoft Visual Basic for Applications (VBA) в библиотек VBE6.dll. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного документа, поддерживающего VBA (например, документа Microsoft Office), вызвать однобайтное переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Office Suite •	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3 
•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3 
•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1 and 2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 2•	Developer Tools •	Microsoft Visual Basic for Applications
•	Microsoft Visual Basic for Applications SDK
*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2010 (32-bit editions) and Microsoft Office 2010 (64-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac
•	Open XML File Format Converter for Mac
•	Microsoft Office Excel Viewer Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Excel Viewer Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Word Viewer Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Word Viewer Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 2

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for June 2010*
Published: June 08, 2010
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-jun.mspx

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-032 - MS10-041


*Microsoft Windows:* MS10-032 - MS10-034, MS10-037, MS10-040
*Microsoft Windows, Internet Explorer:* MS10-035
*Microsoft Office, Microsoft Server Software:* MS10-036, MS10-038, MS10-039
*Microsoft Windows, Microsoft .NET Framework:* MS10-041



_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-032 
*Vulnerabilities in Windows Kernel-Mode Drivers Could Allow Elevation of Privilege* (979559)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-032.mspx
*Две уязвимости в Win32k.sys драйвере в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394589.php
*Повышение привилегий в Win32k.sys драйвере в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394588.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют локальному пользователю повысить свои привилегии на системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки параметров обратного вызова при создании новых окон в драйвере Win32k.sys. Локальный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на системе с привилегиями ядра.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в драйвере win32k.sys при обработке TrueType шрифтов. Локальный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного TrueType шрифта вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость может эксплуатироваться удаленно при просмотре специально сформированных страниц в некоторых версиях браузера Opera. 

3. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки изменений в некоторых объектах ядра в драйвере Win32k.sys. Локальный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на системе с привилегиями ядра. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-033 
*Vulnerabilities in Media Decompression Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (979902)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-033.mspx
*Две уязвимости при обработке медиафайлов в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394596.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке сжатых данных. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного медиафайла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке сжатых данных. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного MJPEG видео файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость распространяется только на DirectShow. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000•	Quartz.dll (DirectShow) (DirectX 9)
•	Windows Media Format Runtime 9
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x86
•	Asycfilt.dll (COM component)•	Windows XP•	Quartz.dll (DirectShow) 
•	Windows Media Format Runtime 9, Windows Media Format Runtime 9.5 and Windows Media Format Runtime 11
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x86
•	Asycfilt.dll (COM component)•	Windows XP x64•	Quartz.dll (DirectShow) 
•	Windows Media Format Runtime 9.5, Windows Media Format Runtime 9.5 x64 Edition and Windows Media Format Runtime 11
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x86
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x64
•	Asycfilt.dll (COM component)•	Windows Server 2003•	Quartz.dll (DirectShow) 
•	Windows Media Format Runtime 9.5 
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x86
•	Asycfilt.dll (COM component)•	Windows Server 2003 x64•	Quartz.dll (DirectShow) 
•	Windows Media Format Runtime 9.5
•	Windows Media Format Runtime 9.5 x64 Edition 
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x86
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x64
•	Asycfilt.dll (COM component)•	Windows Vista•	Quartz.dll (DirectShow) 
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x86
•	Asycfilt.dll (COM component)•	Windows Vista x64•	Quartz.dll (DirectShow) 
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x86
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x64
•	Asycfilt.dll (COM component)•	Windows Server 2008•	Quartz.dll (DirectShow) 
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x86
•	Asycfilt.dll (COM component)•	Windows Server 2008 x64•	Quartz.dll (DirectShow) 
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x86
•	Windows Media Encoder 9 x64
•	Asycfilt.dll (COM component)•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems•	Quartz.dll (DirectShow) 
•	Asycfilt.dll (COM component)•	Windows 7, Windows 7 x64, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems•	Asycfilt.dll (COM component)


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2000 Service Pack 4•DirectX 7•	All supported editions•Microsoft Expression Encoder 3

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-034 
*Cumulative Security Update of ActiveX Kill Bits* (980195)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-034.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Data Analyzer ActiveX компоненте*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394614.php
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Internet Explorer Developer Tools ActiveX компоненте*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394615.php



*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки в Microsoft Data Analyzer ActiveX компоненте. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2.Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки в Internet Explorer Developer Tools ActiveX компоненте (iedvtool.dll). Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-035 
*Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer* (982381)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-035.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Internet Explorer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394617.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести XSS нападение и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки HTML код в функции toStaticHTML(). Удаленный пользователь может произвести XSS нападение. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости требуется, чтобы Web сайт использовал toStaticHTML API. Уязвимость распространяется только на Internet Explorer 8 в режиме воспроизведения Quirk.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при доступе к объекту, который был некорректно инициализирован или удален. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при доступе к объекту, который был некорректно инициализирован или удален в IE8 Developer Toolbar. Злоумышленник может обманом заставить пользователя посетить специально сформированную страницы и нажать клавишу F12 в ответ на диалоговое окно, что приведет к повреждению памяти и позволит выполнить произвольный код на системе.

4. Еще одна уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при доступе к объекту, который был некорректно инициализирован или удален в IE8 Developer Toolbar. Злоумышленник может обманом заставить пользователя посетить специально сформированную страницы и нажать клавишу F12 в ответ на диалоговое окно, что приведет к повреждению памяти и позволит выполнить произвольный код на системе.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки использования после освобождения в реализации объекта CStyleSheet. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта заставить приложении обратиться к некорректному указателю и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4, Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Windows Internet Explorer 7•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems•	Windows Internet Explorer 8•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-036 
*Vulnerability in COM Validation in Microsoft Office Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (983235)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-036.mspx
*Уязвимость при инициализации COM объектов в Microsoft Office*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394618.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки входных данных во время инициализации COM объектов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Office файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Excel 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Publisher 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Visio 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Word 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1 and 2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 2•	Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Visio 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Visio 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Word 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Word 2007 Service Pack 2

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2010 (32-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office 2010 (64-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac
•	Open XML File Format Converter for Mac
•	Microsoft Office Excel Viewer Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Excel Viewer Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Word Viewer
•	PowerPoint Viewer 2007 Service Pack 1 and PowerPoint Viewer 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 2
•	Office Converter Pack
•	Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Service Pack 2

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-037 
*Vulnerability in the OpenType Compact Font Format (CFF) Driver Could Allow Elevation of Privilege* (980218)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-037.mspx
*Уязвимость в Microsoft Windows OpenType Compact Font Format драйвере*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394619.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет локальному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании и повысить свои привилегии на системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в Windows OpenType Compact Font Format (CFF) драйвере. Локальный пользователь может вызвать отказ в обслуживании или выполнить произвольный код на системе с привилегиями ядра. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition, Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 *
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-038 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Office Excel Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (2027452)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-038.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Office Excel*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394620.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки данных при обработке некоторых типов записей. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за использования неинициализированной переменной при обработке некоторых типов данных во время копировании. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке SXVIEW записей. Удаленный пользователь может записать произвольные данные в произвольный участок памяти и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке OBJ записей. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке некоторых записей. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке некоторых записей. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

7. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке RTD записей. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

8. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке некоторых записей. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

9. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке HFPicture записей. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

10. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке некоторых записей. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

11. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке некоторых записей. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

12. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке субпотоков диаграмм. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

13. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке DBQueryExt записей. Удаленный пользователь может осуществить вызов произвольного адреса и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

14. Уязвимость существует из-за наличия небезопасных привилегий на доступ к директории в Open XML File Format Converter for Mac. Локальный пользователь может заменить произвольные файлы в каталоге "/Applications" и повысить свои привилегии на системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Excel 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Excel 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1 and 2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 2•	Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Service Pack 2•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac
•	Open XML File Format Converter for Mac
•	Microsoft Office Excel Viewer Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Excel Viewer Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 2


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office Excel 2010 (32-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office Excel 2010 (64-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office File Converter Pack
•	Microsoft Works 8.5
•	Microsoft Works 9
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 2 (32-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 2 (64-bit editions)
•	Microsoft SharePoint Server 2010

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-039 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft SharePoint Could Allow Elevation of Privilege* (2028554)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-039.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Windows SharePoint*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/393418.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести XSS нападение и вызвать отказ в обслуживании приложения.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки входных данных в параметре "cid0" в сценарии _layouts/help.aspx. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного запроса выполнить произвольный код сценария в браузере жертвы в контексте безопасности уязвимого сайта.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки входных данных в методе toStaticHTML(). Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный HTML код и код сценария в браузере жертвы в контексте безопасности уязвимого сайта. 3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибок при обработке запросов в сценарии Help.aspx. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного запроса вызвать отказ в обслуживании приложения. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office InfoPath 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 2  (32-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Service Pack 2 (64-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Windows SharePoint Services 3.0 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows SharePoint Services 3.0 Service Pack 2 (32-bit versions)
•	Microsoft Windows SharePoint Services 3.0 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows SharePoint Services 3.0 Service Pack 2 (64-bit versions)


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows SharePoint Services 2.0
•	Microsoft SharePoint Portal Server 2001 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office SharePoint Portal Server 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft SharePoint Server 2010

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-040 
*Vulnerability in Internet Information Services Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (982666)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-040.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft IIS*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394621.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за некорректной обработки аутентификационных токенов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного аутентификационного пакета вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости требуется, чтобы был включен функционал "Extended Protection for Authentication" (по умолчанию отключен). 


*Affected Software:*
•	Internet Information Services 6.0•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems•	Internet Information Services 7.0•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2•	Internet Information Services 7.5•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

*Affected Software:*
•	Internet Information Services 5.0•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	Internet Information Services 5.1•	Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3•	Internet Information Services 6.0•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-041
*Vulnerability in Microsoft .NET Framework Could Allow Tampering* (981343)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-041.mspx
*Обход аутентификации в Microsoft .NET Framework*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394622.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести спуфинг атаку.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке некоторых XML сигнатур.


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000•	Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2•	Windows XP, Windows XP x64•	Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1•	Windows Server 2003, Windows Server 2003 x64•	Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1•	Windows Vista•	Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1•	Windows Server 2008•	Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1•	Windows 7•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5.1•	Windows Server 2008 R2•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5.1

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 4.0
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for July 2010*
Published: July 13, 2010 | Updated: July 14, 2010
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-jul.mspx


Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-042 - MS10-045


*Microsoft Windows:* MS10-042, MS10-043
*Microsoft Office:* MS10-044, MS10-045



_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-042
*Vulnerability in Help and Support Center Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (2229593)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-042.mspx
*Уязвимость при обработке URL в helpctr.exe в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394648.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в функции MPC::HTML::UrlUnescapeW() в файле helpctr.exe при обработке URL. Удаленный пользователь может обойти ограничения безопасности, установленные через аргумент командной строки "-FromHCP" и загрузить произвольный документ помощи. Злоумышленник может воспользоваться дополнительной ошибкой проверки входных данных в файле sysinfomain.htm, при открытии специально сформированного "hcp://" URL, и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-043 
*Vulnerability in Canonical Display Driver Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (2032276)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-043.mspx
*Повышение привилегий в Canonical Display Driver в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/394047.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленном пользователю повысить свои привилегии на системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки входных данных, передаваемых из пользовательского режима ядру, в Canonical Display Driver (cdd.dll). Локальный или удаленный пользователь может вызвать разыменование некорректной памяти и вызвать отказ в обслуживании или повысить свои привилегии на системе. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости требуется, чтобы пользователь открыл специально сформированное изображение с помощью IrfanView.


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-044 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Office Access ActiveX Controls Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (982335)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-044.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Office Access ActiveX компонентах*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/395726.php

*Rating: Critical*

*
Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в ImexGrid и FieldList ActiveX компонентах (ACCWIZ.dll) при инициализации в определенном порядке. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за использования неинициализированной переменной в FieldList ActiveX компоненте (ACCWIZ.dll). Удаленный пользователь может передать компоненту специально сформированные хранимые данные, вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Access 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1 and 2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 2•	Microsoft Office Access 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Access 2007 Service Pack 2
*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Access 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2010 (32-bit editions)•	Microsoft Office Access 2010 (32-bit editions)•	Microsoft Office 2010 (64-bit editions)•	Microsoft Office Access 2010 (64-bit editions)

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-045 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Office Outlook Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (978212)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-045.mspx
*Подмена вложений в Microsoft Office Outlook*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/395727.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести спуфинг атаку и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при проверке вложенных в email сообщения фалов с использованием значения ATTACH_BY_REFERENCE метода PR_ATTACH_METHOD. Удаленный пользователь может выдать опасное вложение как безопасное и обманом заставить пользователя запустить вредоносный файл. 



*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Outlook 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1 and 2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 2•	Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Service Pack 2
*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office Outlook 2010 (32-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office Outlook 2010 (64-bit editions)

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for August 2010*
Published: August 02, 2010 | Updated: August 10, 2010
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-aug.mspx


August 2010 out-of-band security bulletin   MS10-046
Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-047 - MS10-060


*Microsoft Windows:* MS10-046 - MS10-052, MS10-054, MS10-055, MS10-058, MS10-059
*Microsoft Windows, Internet Explorer* MS10-053
*Microsoft Office:* MS10-056, MS10-057
*Microsoft Windows, Microsoft .NET Framework, Microsoft Silverlight:* MS10-060



_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-046 
*Vulnerability in Windows Shell Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (2286198)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-046.mspx

*Уязвимость при обработке ярлыков в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/395902.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки некоторых параметров в Windows Shell при обработке ярлыков (.lnk или .pif) во время подключения иконки. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного ярлыка выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости пользователю потребуется вставить сменный носитель в систему (при включенном автоматическом проигрывании) или открыть диск (при отключенном автоматическом проигрывании) с помощью Windows Explorer или аналогичного файлового менеджера. Эксплуатация уязвимости также возможно через общедоступные сетевые папки и WebDAV.

Уязвимость может эксплуатироваться также посредством Web сайта, если пользователь откроет специально сформированный Web сайт с помощью Internet Explorer, и посредством документа, поддерживающего встроенные ярлыки (например, документы Microsoft Office). 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-047 
*Vulnerabilities in Windows Kernel Could Allow Elevation of Privilege* (981852)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-047.mspx

*Повышение привилегий Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396536.php
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396537.php
*Отказ в обслуживании в Microsoft Windows 7 и 2008 R2*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396538.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет локальному пользователю повысить свои привилегии на системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки состояния операции при создании определенных типов потоков. Локальный пользователь может повысить свои привилегии на системе. 

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки двойного освобождения во время инициализации объектов при обработке определенных ошибок. Локальный пользователь может повысить свои привилегии на системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки списков контроля доступа к объектам ядра. Локальный пользователь может вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-048 
*Vulnerabilities in Windows Kernel-Mode Drivers Could Allow Elevation of Privilege* (2160329)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-048.mspx

*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396540.php
*Повышение привилегий в Microsoft Windows XP и 2003*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396542.php
*Повышение привилегий в Win32k.sys в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396541.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют локальному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании и повысить свои привилегии на системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке аргументов, передаваемых системному вызову в драйвере ядра Win32k.sys. Локальный пользователь может аварийно завершить работу системы.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки псевдо дескрипторов в параметрах обратного вызова при создании нового окна в драйвере ядра Win32k.sys. Локальный пользователь может повысить свои привилегии на системе. 

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке исключений в драйвере Win32k.sys. Локальный пользователь может повысить свои привилегии на системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за некорректного выделения памяти во время копирования данных их пространства пользователя в драйвере Win32k.sys. Локальный пользователь может повысить свои привилегии на системе. 

5. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки входных данных, передаваемых их пространства пользователя драйверу ядра Win32k.sys. Локальный пользователь может повысить свои привилегии на системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-049 
*Vulnerabilities in SChannel could allow Remote Code Execution* (980436)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-049.mspx
*
Уязвимость в реализации TLS/SSL протокола в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396544.php
*Выполнение произвольного кода при обработке SSL сертификатов в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396545.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести спуфинг атаку.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации TLS/SSL протокола в аутентификационном компоненте Microsoft Windows SChannel. 

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в TLS протоколе при обработке повторных переговоров сессии (session renegotiation). Удаленный пользователь может произвести атаку «человек посередине» и внедрить произвольные данные в незашифрованном виде в существующую TLS сессию перед отправкой данных настоящим клиентом. Удачная эксплуатация уязвимости может позволить атакующему отправить произвольные HTTP запросы в контексте аутентифицированного пользователя, если используется аутентификация по сертификатам. 
( http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396544.php )

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в SChannel при обработке сообщения запроса клиентского сертификата, полученного с удаленного сервера. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимость пользователь должен открыть вредоносный сайт в браузере Internet Explorer.


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-050 
*Vulnerability in Windows Movie Maker Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (981997)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-050.mspx
*
Выполнение произвольного кода в Windows Movie Maker*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396548.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке строк в импортированных файлах проектов (.MSWMM). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Service Pack 3	•	Movie Maker 2.1•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Movie Maker 2.1•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2•	Movie Maker 2.6
•	Movie Maker 6.0•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Movie Maker 2.6
•	Movie Maker 6.0*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Live Movie Maker
•	Microsoft Producer

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-051 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft XML Core Services Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (2079403)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-051.mspx

*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft XML Core Services*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396550.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке HTTP запросов в Microsoft XML Core Services (MSXML). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта или email сообщения в формате HTML вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft XML Core Services 3.0•	Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0•	All supported releases of Microsoft Windows•	Microsoft XML Core Services 5.0•	All supported releases of Microsoft Office suites; Microsoft Office components, viewers, and compatibility pack; Microsoft Office SharePoint Server; Microsoft Office Groove Server; and Microsoft Office Expression Web•	Microsoft XML Core Services 6.0•	All supported releases of Microsoft Windows

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-052 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft MPEG Layer-3 Codecs Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (2115168)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-052.mspx

*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft MPEG Layer-3 аудио декодере*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396553.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в Microsoft DirectShow MP3 фильтре (l3codecx.ax) при обработке MPEG Layer-3 аудио потоков. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного аудио файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Service Pack 3	
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-053 
*Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer* (2183461)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-053.mspx

*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Internet Explorer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396555.php
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Internet Explorer 6*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396556.php
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Internet Explorer 8*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396557.php


*Rating: Critical*


Описание:
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю получить доступ к важным данным и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за того, что приложение некорректно интерпретирует происхождение сценариев, и позволяет сценарию запуститься в контексте другого домена или другой зоны Internet Explorer. Удаленный пользователь может получить доступ к потенциально важным данным пользователя. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости злоумышленник должен обманом заставить пользователя произвести некоторые манипуляции с мышью в окне браузера.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при доступе к объекту, который был некорректно инициализирован или удален. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки состояния операции при обращении к объектам. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при доступе к объекту, который был некорректно инициализирован или удален. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Windows Internet Explorer 7•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems•	Windows Internet Explorer 8•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-054 
*Vulnerabilities in SMB Server Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (982214)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-054.mspx

*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Windows SMB*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396559.php
*Отказ в обслуживании в Microsoft Windows SMB*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396560.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании и скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки полей в Microsoft  Server Message Block (SMB) пакетах. Удаленный неаутентифицированный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB пакета вызвать переполнение SMB пула и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке внутренних переменных в SMB пакетах. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB пакета аварийно завершить работу системы.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке сложных запросов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SMB пакета вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-055 
*Vulnerability in Cinepak Codec Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (982665)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-055.mspx

*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Windows Cinepak кодеке*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396563.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке RGB палитры в функции CVDecompress() в кодеке Cinepak (iccvid.dll). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного сжатого VIDC потока в .avi файле выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Service Pack 3	
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-056 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Office Word Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (2269638)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-056.mspx
*
Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Office Excel*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396577.php


*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки PivotTable Cache Data записей в .xls файлах. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного .xls файла вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Word 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Word 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 2•	Microsoft Office Word 2007 Service Pack 2•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac
•	Open XML File Format Converter for Mac
•	Microsoft Office Word Viewer
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Works 9

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office Word 2010 (32-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office Word 2010 (64-bit editions)

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-057 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Office Excel Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (2269707)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms10-057.mspx

*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Word*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396572.php
*Уязвимость при обработке связанных HTML объектов в Microsoft Office Word*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396573.php
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Works*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396574.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему, выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке записей внутри Word файла. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного документа Word вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке rich text данных. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного RTF файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке некоторых объектов в RTF файлах. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного RTF файла вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке связанных HTML объектов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Word файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 



*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Excel 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office Excel 2003 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac
•	Open XML File Format Converter for Mac

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Excel 2010 (32-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office Excel 2010 (64-bit editions)
•	Microsoft Office Excel Viewer Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Works 9

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-058 
*Vulnerabilities in TCP/IP Could Allow Elevation of Privilege* (978886)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-058.mspx
*
Множественные уязвимости в реализации TCP/IP в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396579.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют злоумышленнику вызвать отказ в обслуживании и повысить свои привилегии на системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке IPv6 пакетов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью небольшого количества IPv6 пакетов, содержащих некорректный заголовок расширения вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы.

2. Целочисленное переполнение существует из-за некорректной обработки данных, копируемых из пространства пользователя. Локальный пользователь может вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе с повышенными привилегиями. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-059 
*Vulnerabilities in the Tracing Feature for Services Could Allow Elevation of Privilege* (982799)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-059.mspx
*
Повышение привилегий в функционале трассировки в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396581.php


*Rating: Important*


*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют локальному пользователю повысить свои привилегии на системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за того, что Windows устанавливает некорректные списки контроля доступа к ключам реестра для Tracing Feature for Services. Локальный пользователь может изменить ключи в ветке реестра HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Tracing и повысить свои привилегии на системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке слишком длинных строк, полученных из реестра, в Tracing Feature for Services. Локальный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе с повышенными привилегиями. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1, and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems and Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows 7 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows 7 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 R2 for Itanium-based Systems

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-060 
*Vulnerabilities in the Microsoft .NET Common Language Runtime and in Microsoft Silverlight Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (2265906)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS10-060.mspx

*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft .NET Framework и Silverlight*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396584.php
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Silverlight 3*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396586.php

*Rating: Critical*


*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует в .NET Framework при обработке делегирований виртуальных методов с помощью CLR (Common Language Runtime). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного .NET или Silverlight приложения выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке указателей в Silverlight. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированных данных вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Windows XP, Windows XP x64•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2 and Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1•	Windows Server 2003, Windows Server 2003 x64, Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2 and Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1•	Windows Vista, Windows Vista x64•	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2 and Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1•	Windows Server 2008, Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems, Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems•	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2 and Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1•	Windows 7•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5.1•	Windows Server 2008 R2•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5.1•	Microsoft Silverlight 2
•	Microsoft Silverlight 3

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5•	Windows Vista Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2008 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems•	Microsoft .NET Framework 4.0
•	Microsoft Silverlight 2
•	Microsoft Silverlight 4

----------

